# Vehicle Damaged By Rider



## BryanxOakley

On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).

Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.

Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).

Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.

I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Bill Collector

Sorry to hear that.. Usually insurance companies pay for damages only after you pay the deductible. I suppose you could go to small claims court and hopefully Uber will cooperate with rider info.


----------



## BryanxOakley

Bill Collector said:


> Sorry to hear that.. Usually insurance companies pay for damages only after you pay the deductible. I suppose you could go to small claims court and hopefully Uber will cooperate with rider info.


I appreciate it. I just feel that Uber has no problem getting in touch with my insurance company without my consent to handle the matter, yet, will not release rider information to my insurance company is beyond ridiculous. I understand that I have a deductible to cover damage to my vehicle, but it makes absolutely no sense at all the way Uber operates, calling us partners but literally leaves your side when you need them. It's a joke and I'm pretty sure I'm done with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


Removing all four doors and the hatch back to assure they are "laser perfect " !?!?!?
I doubt they came out of the factory " laser perfect" !

What did she do ? Fall on all four doors AND the hatch back ?

It's a Ford focus.

Driving Uber.

Life expectancy 3 years.

Throw touch up paint on it and quit trying to scam Uber !


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Bill Collector said:


> Sorry to hear that.. Usually insurance companies pay for damages only after you pay the deductible. I suppose you could go to small claims court and hopefully Uber will cooperate with rider info.


With BryanxOakley's description of the pax, I doubt "small" claims court help.


----------



## tohunt4me

I want to see a picture of the damage.
$2,000.00 is 10% of the cost of a NEW ford focus.


----------



## BryanxOakley

tohunt4me said:


> Throw touch up paint on it and quit trying to scam Uber !


I wish I were trying to scam someone. My car is dented and scratched where she fell. There is no scamming here, the one rider felt bad and tipped me $10 hoping to either keep me quiet or that $10 would cover the cost of the damage done to the vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me

They have a heat cold paintless method of popping out dents.

The scratches may be buffed out,or a little touch up paint.

Why take off all 4 doors and the hatchback ?


----------



## BryanxOakley

tohunt4me said:


> I want to see a picture of the damage.
> $2,000.00 is 10% of the cost of a NEW ford focus.


You must be new to the world. Vehicle damage is not cheap to fix. Lease any vehicle and return it with damage bigger than a dollar bill and watch the company charge you 5+ times your monthly payment. My roommate is an auto collision repair instructor at the community college here and the quote he gave me was $800. You don't understand that depending on the place, labor costs can be anywhere from $50 per hour up to $200 per hour depending on the place. Even the Ford dealership gave me a quote of $890.

I'll make this easier on you, I just will not pay any attention to you because you obviously have no concept of anything but sucking Uber's dick.


----------



## tohunt4me

Wax it well,or soak paint with WD-40. DONT LEAVE HEAT GUN IN ONE SPOT TOO LONG.OR HOLD TOO CLOSE .
(moisturizing the paint makes it more flexible and less likely to pop off of metal when dent pops out due to rapid expansion / contraction due to molecular heating/ cooling)


----------



## tohunt4me




----------



## Ben105

When a lady opened my door to punch in the gate code, smashing it against the brick keypad, Uber told me that I was responsible because it was under the $750 deductible that they have. I had to pay out of pocket. It was only paint chips missing, but once rain and sun hit those, they spread and cost thousands to fix.


----------



## Ben105

And the average Mexican doesn't celebrate it. It's mostly celebrated near Puebla and in Mexican areas in the US like LA.


----------



## BryanxOakley

Ben105 said:


> When a lady opened my door to punch in the gate code, smashing it against the brick keypad, Uber told me that I was responsible because it was under the $750 deductible that they have. I had to pay out of pocket. It was only paint chips missing, but once rain and sun hit those, they spread and cost thousands to fix.


How is Lyft compared to Uber? I started using Uber to just pay my portion of the rent and it seemed to work out well for the first week and then this incident happened.


----------



## Ben105

In my area, Lyft is slower, but there are guarantees. I do both.


----------



## njn

Pay out of pocket and use the accident as a tax deduction.

"If you're in a car accident that isn't your fault, and the other driver's insurance doesn't fully reimburse you for the damage to or loss of your car, you may get a deduction for that unreimbursed amount as a casualty loss. This also applies if the car is repaired but is no longer worth as much as it had been because of its accident history, according to Schrage."

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-too...es--Auto-Related-Tax-Deductions/INF18123.html


----------



## nononsense

Guys you are all missing the point - there are 2 parts of insurance liability and comprehensive. Liability pays "your" liability to the damaged party in case accident is your fault. There is no deductible here - the damaged party receives the full amount.
Comprehensive is the part that insures your damages in case accident is your fault. There are deductibles associated with that as spelled out in your policy.

The case we have here is that Passenger is at fault and thus money need to come from the passenger. You can take passenger to the small claims court to get money from her. It is likely that you do not have passengers information in this case you can take Uber to the small claims court to pay the damages or disclose passenger information so that you press charges directly against her. 

I am sure Uber when pressed with the court summons will figure out it is better to pay the damage then disclose passenger information under court decree.

That is what I would do if the damage is really $750.


----------



## UbieWarrior

Paintless dent repair is the cheapest way to go. You really should be emotionless with the car you use for Uber and have an almost new one is risking a lot.


----------



## observer

Ben105 said:


> And the average Mexican doesn't celebrate it. It's mostly celebrated near Puebla and in Mexican areas in the US like LA.


And places like Belmont Shore, DTLB and Hollywood.


----------



## elelegido

nononsense said:


> Guys you are all missing the point - there are 2 parts of insurance liability and comprehensive. Liability pays "your" liability to the damaged party in case accident is your fault. There is no deductible here - the damaged party receives the full amount.
> Comprehensive is the part that insures your damages in case accident is your fault. There are deductibles associated with that as spelled out in your policy.
> 
> The case we have here is that Passenger is at fault and thus money need to come from the passenger. You can take passenger to the small claims court to get money from her. It is likely that you do not have passengers information in this case you can take Uber to the small claims court to pay the damages or disclose passenger information so that you press charges directly against her.
> 
> I am sure Uber when pressed with the court summons will figure out it is better to pay the damage then disclose passenger information under court decree.
> 
> That is what I would do if the damage is really $750.


^^^ This.

No deductible because the driver's own insurance should not need to pay out. Uber sent the pax to the driver. Uber has the pax' full name, address and payment card details. Uber bills the pax and takes payment from them. They are Uber's customer, not ours. We're just the subcontractor hired to do the transit work.

If Uber wants, it can involve its insurer James River, if not then they pay with their own money. But if they send us a pax who damages the vehicle, they pay one way or the other; end of story.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

My cab company deals with all that crap. It's their car, after all.

I would never use my own personal vehicle to drive drunk idiots around.


----------



## jRockstan

Maybe I'm missing something here.. I can't go in a parking lot and kick dents into everyones cars..

Is everyone saying I can just uber a bunch of short rides and destroy their vehicles and NOTHING they can do?

Why didn't you have the police show up and get a police report and sue them?


----------



## jRockstan

nononsense said:


> Guys you are all missing the point - there are 2 parts of insurance liability and comprehensive. Liability pays "your" liability to the damaged party in case accident is your fault. There is no deductible here - the damaged party receives the full amount.
> Comprehensive is the part that insures your damages in case accident is your fault. There are deductibles associated with that as spelled out in your policy.
> 
> The case we have here is that Passenger is at fault and thus money need to come from the passenger. You can take passenger to the small claims court to get money from her. It is likely that you do not have passengers information in this case you can take Uber to the small claims court to pay the damages or disclose passenger information so that you press charges directly against her.
> 
> I am sure Uber when pressed with the court summons will figure out it is better to pay the damage then disclose passenger information under court decree.
> 
> That is what I would do if the damage is really $750.


I like your approach here but do you think uber will terminate them if tbey did this? Would a $700 repair be worth losing an income stream?


----------



## 14gIV

how did your vehicle damage a rider you hit them with your car or something???


----------



## tohunt4me

UbieWarrior said:


> Paintless dent repair is the cheapest way to go. You really should be emotionless with the car you use for Uber and have an almost new one is risking a lot.


Thank you.

When you work Uber,the CAR is a TOOL.nothing more.


----------



## tohunt4me

jRockstan said:


> I like your approach here but do you think uber will terminate them if tbey did this? Would a $700 repair be worth losing an income stream?


Well,customers being charged $200.00 and up for this,that ,and the other thing is not good advertising.
Stuff happens.


----------



## cheezebreeze

BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


I'm going through basically the same thing with a 1047 estimate for damage a rider did to the outside of the door


----------



## ubermami23

I had the same exact problem, I ended up picking up a bunch of guys it was just a regular night, I don't think it was a holiday; then all of a sudden some white man came out of nowhere and started fighting with all of these men that I was picking up. They were fighting inside my car which lead to them ripping apart the molding of the door, a dent on the side of my car, and that was it from my sense. I immediately contacted uber as well and sent pictures of the damage and proof of my insurance (which you say does not make any sense because it's a requirement to have for uber).

James River Insurance Company is doing a claim on the damage, but it's bullshit because they actually sent information regarding the incident to my insurance company and my own personal insurance company is not renewing my insurance at all due to this incident because I believe James River had to open their big mouth to my insurance company in regards to paying for the damage and my insurance won't cover it because Uber should cover it because it happened on the job.

I have to pay out of my pocket unless it reaches my deductible as well which is $1000

Yes it will cause rates to go up because it already went up with mine.

I'm all in for filing a lawsuit or a small claim at least because it's technically their responsibility to take care of us drivers.



BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## lovekeeper

Hey everyone i am dealing with something similar, a passenger broke my front door metal hinge intentionally , i had to call police to the scene , estimate comes out to be about $1200 , uber is asking me talk to james river and they wont say anything about the passenger , basically a rider can come and screw your car, the insurance is $1000 deductible , i don't get it , they are also asking declaration of my own insurance, i asked them why do you need that , i figured they are probably going to try to pin this to my car insurance, ****ed up situation and uber is not taking responsibility.

uber is brushing this off, good thing i have the police report , not sure how to proceed.

Any thoughts ??


----------



## SEAL Team 5

lovekeeper said:


> basically a rider can come and screw your car, the insurance is $1000 deductible , i don't get it , they are also asking declaration of my own insurance, i asked them why do you need that , i figured they are probably going to try to pin this to my car insurance,


That's not even the half of it. Just hope you never get hit by an uninsured drunk when you're on the app. Do you have "rideshare" insurance? Because that is what James River will mimic for your coverage. Minus the $1000 deductible of course. You have to legally go after the pax. Was the pax just prying your door so far open that the door hinge broke off its weld?


----------



## lovekeeper

He intentionally broke it as he was pissed because I told him I am not going in that direction.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

lovekeeper said:


> He intentionally broke it as he was pissed because I told him I am not going in that direction.


I understood that from your 1st post. DO YOU HAVE RIDESHARE INSURANCE WITH COMP/COLL INCLUDED?


----------



## lovekeeper

I don't have rideshare insurance


----------



## SEAL Team 5

lovekeeper said:


> I don't have rideshare insurance


Yikes!!! James River won't give you squat to fix your car. You have to go after the pax for criminal damage in civil court. Avoid informing your insurance company because you might not like what they will do. Get properly covered!!!!! All you are to Uber is Driver #368432, and very easily replaced by Driver # 375194.


----------



## Buddywannaride

Tell riders to use Lyft instead.


----------



## u-Boat

It's posts like these that remind me why I rarely drive past 11pm. Just get the cool, responsible, adult, casual-drinking, dinner crowd home safely and call it a night. No puke, no dragon-breath drunks, no drama, no fights, no dumbass lighting a smoke in your car, no nocturnal nights, no scratches, no dents, no damage. 

And no money either. But hey, eff it... I get to enjoy peaceful mornings.


----------



## PeacefulJ...

u-Boat said:


> It's posts like these that remind me why I rarely drive past 11pm. Just get the cool, responsible, adult, casual-drinking, dinner crowd home safely and call it a night. No puke, no dragon-breath drunks, no drama, no fights, no dumbass lighting a smoke in your car, no nocturnal nights, no scratches, no dents, no damage.
> 
> And no money either. But hey, eff it... I get to enjoy peaceful mornings.


So do I


----------



## Red Leader

lovekeeper said:


> Hey everyone i am dealing with something similar, a passenger broke my front door metal hinge intentionally , i had to call police to the scene , estimate comes out to be about $1200 , uber is asking me talk to james river and they wont say anything about the passenger , basically a rider can come and screw your car, the insurance is $1000 deductible , i don't get it , they are also asking declaration of my own insurance, i asked them why do you need that , i figured they are probably going to try to pin this to my car insurance, &%[email protected]!*ed up situation and uber is not taking responsibility.
> 
> uber is brushing this off, good thing i have the police report , not sure how to proceed.
> 
> Any thoughts ??


If you got a police report, the. They have the suspects info. File a civil suit and you can get the pax information. Sue the pax in small claims court. Sue for damage and lost wages. Demand the prosecutor file charges on the vandalism charge.


----------



## Scruffy one

BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


Look the 


BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


Look up the waybill info. Use that file in small claims court.


----------



## agtg

njn said:


> Pay out of pocket and use the accident as a tax deduction.
> 
> "If you're in a car accident that isn't your fault, and the other driver's insurance doesn't fully reimburse you for the damage to or loss of your car, you may get a deduction for that unreimbursed amount as a casualty loss. This also applies if the car is repaired but is no longer worth as much as it had been because of its accident history, according to Schrage."
> 
> https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-too...es--Auto-Related-Tax-Deductions/INF18123.html


This is a great tip, but the rider should be the one paying for the damages.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber).
> 
> Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident.
> 
> Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch).
> 
> Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks.
> 
> I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


Thanks for reaching out but its your own damn fault for picking up people at 1am. What did you expect to pickup at that hour on May 6th. Next time leave it up to the taxi cabs with a cage and full time body shops. If you are you going out to hunt for animals, expect to get bit.


----------



## Billys Bones

Give your insurance the bill for $2,000.00. Have your insurance company give you $1,000.00 ($2,000.00 - $1,000.00 deductible). Pay $440 to have the vehicle repaired. Leaves balance of $560 to cover increased insurance premiums.


----------



## Suwee

BryanxOakley said:


> You must be new to the world. Vehicle damage is not cheap to fix. Lease any vehicle and return it with damage bigger than a dollar bill and watch the company charge you 5+ times your monthly payment. My roommate is an auto collision repair instructor at the community college here and the quote he gave me was $800. You don't understand that depending on the place, labor costs can be anywhere from $50 per hour up to $200 per hour depending on the place. Even the Ford dealership gave me a quote of $890.
> 
> I'll make this easier on you, I just will not pay any attention to you because you obviously have no concept of anything but sucking Uber's &%[email protected]!*.


First off, sorry to hear about your car and the passenger doesn't give a damn about the driver's car. If you would like to continue driving for Uber your car is going to have very short life expectancy anyway so don't worry about the scratches and the dents because in 2-3 years its going to be a piece of junk and not worth it. You fix this dent and the next idiot that gets into your car will break something else, so what you going to constantly put money into fixing damages. Seriously you don't make enough money with Uber for it! While Ubering I got hit by a police car (front bumper) so just ignore it and pickup the next passenger.


----------



## Gemeny13

Ben105 said:


> When a lady opened my door to punch in the gate code, smashing it against the brick keypad, Uber told me that I was responsible because it was under the $750 deductible that they have. I had to pay out of pocket. It was only paint chips missing, but once rain and sun hit those, they spread and cost thousands to fix.


A


Ben105 said:


> When a lady opened my door to punch in the gate code, smashing it against the brick keypad, Uber told me that I was responsible because it was under the $750 deductible that they have. I had to pay out of pocket. It was only paint chips missing, but once rain and sun hit those, they spread and cost thousands to fix.


The same thing happened to my husband but at the drivethru, not only did the pass. Vomit in the car, but he opened the door with such force that he dented and scratched the door. Uber requires you to take it to an auto shop to get an estimate, well the estimate was $900!! We were brain shocked. He sent the paper to Uber and they said it was more than what is allowed. He responded by saying, what is the minimum allowed? And they responded saying that an adjuster would get back to him. It's been 3 days so he wrote back, and now they are saying a claim representative will get back to him.


----------



## Christina S.

Another unhappy driver with Uber with regards to damages to our vehicles. You should see my car from all the luggage that these passengers try and shove in the back, then when they can't lift them out, they let the luggage roll down the back of the car and create dents and scratches. I have over $700 worth of damage to my vehicle and UBER refuses to pay stating it's normal wear and tear. Bullshit! My car was brand new when I started with Uber. I had only had it one month and now it's getting ruined. I hope someone can do a class action lawsuit against Uber. I would like to be contacted. $1000 deductible should only apply to vehicle against vehicle accidents, not intentional damage from passengers.


----------



## SkullandCross

Christina S. said:


> Another unhappy driver with Uber with regards to damages to our vehicles. You should see my car from all the luggage that these passengers try and shove in the back, then when they can't lift them out, they let the luggage roll down the back of the car and create dents and scratches. I have over $700 worth of damage to my vehicle and UBER refuses to pay stating it's normal wear and tear. Bullshit! My car was brand new when I started with Uber. I had only had it one month and now it's getting ruined. I hope someone can do a class action lawsuit against Uber. I would like to be contacted. $1000 deductible should only apply to vehicle against vehicle accidents, not intentional damage from passengers.


Always load rider's luggage for them. It's not about courtesy it's about keeping the idiots from banging up your bumper.


----------



## elelegido

Christina S. said:


> Another unhappy driver with Uber with regards to damages to our vehicles. You should see my car from all the luggage that these passengers try and shove in the back, then when they can't lift them out, they let the luggage roll down the back of the car and create dents and scratches. I have over $700 worth of damage to my vehicle and UBER refuses to pay stating it's normal wear and tear. Bullshit! My car was brand new when I started with Uber. I had only had it one month and now it's getting ruined. I hope someone can do a class action lawsuit against Uber. I would like to be contacted. $1000 deductible should only apply to vehicle against vehicle accidents, not intentional damage from passengers.


It's true - if you use a car as a taxi then it's going to get wear and tear like a taxi . What did you expect, that a brand new car would remain in pristine, showroom condition doing this? lol. In order to get an idea of what your car will look like within a couple of years, all you have to do is take a look at the average taxi in your town or city.

The worst thing you could do in this gig is use a brand new car. Following on close to this is allow pax to load and unload their luggage. Even if they go to lift their case into the car, you take it from them with a firm "here, I'll take that for you" and insist if necessary.

Looks like you went into this without knowing what the job would entail as far as this goes. However it was, you don't have any case against Uber I'm afraid.


----------



## Suwee

Christina S. said:


> Another unhappy driver with Uber with regards to damages to our vehicles. You should see my car from all the luggage that these passengers try and shove in the back, then when they can't lift them out, they let the luggage roll down the back of the car and create dents and scratches. I have over $700 worth of damage to my vehicle and UBER refuses to pay stating it's normal wear and tear. Bullshit! My car was brand new when I started with Uber. I had only had it one month and now it's getting ruined. I hope someone can do a class action lawsuit against Uber. I would like to be contacted. $1000 deductible should only apply to vehicle against vehicle accidents, not intentional damage from passengers.


My friend, if you love your car then you should use it for Uber! You must realize by now that when you use your personal car to pickup all forms of live you are treating it like a whXre! For one low price everybody gets to ride her and when it's over - no need for thank you or respect. For small dents perhaps look for paintless dent repair which is the cheapest option. Uber will not give a damx so it's going to be out of pocket.


----------



## UberMensch3000

tohunt4me said:


> Removing all four doors and the hatch back to assure they are "laser perfect " !?!?!?
> I doubt they came out of the factory " laser perfect" !
> 
> What did she do ? Fall on all four doors AND the hatch back ?
> 
> It's a Ford focus.
> 
> Driving Uber.
> 
> Life expectancy 3 years.
> 
> Throw touch up paint on it and quit trying to scam Uber !


Yeah, I certainly side with my fellow riders MOST times. But this just sounds like sh*t to me



elelegido said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> No deductible because the driver's own insurance should not need to pay out. Uber sent the pax to the driver. Uber has the pax' full name, address and payment card details. Uber bills the pax and takes payment from them. They are Uber's customer, not ours. We're just the subcontractor hired to do the transit work.
> 
> If Uber wants, it can involve its insurer James River, if not then they pay with their own money. But if they send us a pax who damages the vehicle, they pay one way or the other; end of story.


Except that it is not the end of the story. The actual EOS is that he/she is an independent contractor ( we can disagree on the finer points, but courts have already settled the matter atm ) and is technically responsible for ALL their own insurance. That Uber provides a million-dollar liability policy at all is a huge plus. Typically, a liability policy is also provided by the contractor themselves with a very few exceptions


----------



## elelegido

UberMensch3000 said:


> Typically, a liability policy is also provided by the contractor themselves with a very few exceptions


One of those exceptions is Uber, which is the company we are talking about. The clue's in this forum's name. Uber provides the drivers' liability cover.

Anyway, try to keep up. This thread is not about liability cover provided by drivers for damage they cause; it is about damage caused to drivers' vehicles by pax.


----------



## UberMensch3000

elelegido said:


> One of those exceptions is Uber, which is the company we are talking about. The clue's in this forum's name. Uber provides the drivers' liability cover.
> 
> Anyway, try to keep up. This thread is not about liability cover provided by drivers for damage they cause; it is about damage caused to drivers' vehicles by pax.


You seem confused about insurance terminology as you keep using "liability", so here goes; Liability covers your ass for situations that you are "liable" for to another party. It is NOT insurance to cover damages to your vehicle, regardless of who caused such. Read the policy. As for all other cases, the word "contingent" appears for a reason as does $1000 deductible. 
For insurance purposes there are three "periods" in the rideshare world:

Period 1: This is when you are trolling around town with the Uber app open, waiting to be matched with a rider.Period 1 tends to be the gray area regarding liability.
Period 2: You have been matched with a rider and are en route to pick them up.
Period 3: Rider is in the car. Period 3 ends when the rider exits the car.
*What Uber insurance covers*
Uber offers its drivers some liability protection, but coverage levels vary dramatically depending on whether you have a rider or not. Collision and comprehensive can be especially tricky. And your own injuries are never covered unless someone else is at fault.
Here is a quick rundown of Uber coverage levels: 

*Insurance coverage during Period 1: *Uber's liability limits are relatively low during Period 1, and comprehensive and collision are nonexistent.
*Liability: *Uber offers liability coverage with limits of 50/100/25 ($50,000 per person bodily injury, up to $100,000 per incident, and $25,000 for property damage). This is contingent coverage in most states. That means you must make a claim with your insurer first. If it denies your claim, Uber's insurance will step in.
*Collision and comprehensive: *Uber doesn't offer any collision or comprehensive during Period 1. If you are not carrying these coverages on your personal policy, you bear all the costs to repair your vehicle if you are at fault in an accident. Even if you are not at fault, you may wish to use your personal collision coverage - paying the deductible, too - and get your car repaired on your own terms while your insurance company fights for reimbursement on your behalf.
*Uninsured/underinsured motorist: *Uber does not offer any uninsured/underinsured coverage during this period; you will need to use your own uninsured motorist coverage or personal health insurance policy if you are injured by someone without insurance.
Requirements are different for Period 1 in states such as California and Maine, where state law takes away the contingency for liability coverage. Traditional private car insurance policies no longer apply in Period 1; you have to either buy a rideshare-friendly private policy or commercial livery coverage, or Uber must step in. Uber still won't pay for damage to your car or your injuries if you're at fault, and under the new state laws, your personal car insurance doesn't have to, either, unless you've bought rideshare-specific coverage.
*Insurance coverage during Periods 2 and 3: *Your liability is well-covered, but collision and comprehensive get a bit complicated.

*Liability: *This is where that $1 million policy that Uber brags about takes effect, and it should protect you in most cases.
*Collision and comprehensive: *Uber offers comprehensive and collision during Periods 2 and 3, but it is contingent. If you have collision and comprehensive on your policy but your insurer denies your claim, Uber's insurance will step up. Their policy has a $1,000 deductible, which you will have to cover.
*Uninsured/underinsured motorist: *Uber has a $1 million policy in force, which should be sufficient.

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


----------



## Scruffy one

BryanxOakly, Good luck. ave you gotten anywhere with getting your vehicle repaired? I had a situation last year where a cleanup from a drunk cost $265. Uber billed $150 back to the customer, then the fun began. It took 2 1/2 mos but, I DID get the balance owed. You're in Tampa? I'm in Cape Coral. Seems I saw another driver that was located in Ft. Myers? Would anybody like to meet in the middle & swap stories & ideas? One thin I do that I highly recommend is to invest in a rear view mirror with TWO video cameras and audio. That is what finally made Uber agree to pay up. They also have small cameras that can be mounted in the back seat area. I have no problem with people knowing the cameras are on. No release forms or permission forms required as you are not using the videos for commercials or any other means of profit. They protect ALL parties.


----------



## Christina S.

elelegido said:


> It's true - if you use a car as a taxi then it's going to get wear and tear like a taxi . What did you expect, that a brand new car would remain in pristine, showroom condition doing this? lol. In order to get an idea of what your car will look like within a couple of years, all you have to do is take a look at the average taxi in your town or city.
> 
> The worst thing you could do in this gig is use a brand new car. Following on close to this is allow pax to load and unload their luggage. Even if they go to lift their case into the car, you take it from them with a firm "here, I'll take that for you" and insist if necessary.
> 
> Looks like you went into this without knowing what the job would entail as far as this goes. However it was, you don't have any case against Uber I'm afraid.


----------



## UberMensch3000

Yes. True. Many don't realize that IF a pax gets ( or claims to have gotten ) injured in or on your vehicle and that can be construed to be in any way due to negligence on your behalf, that million-dollar policy is more than likely going to be unenforceable. Given the constant reiteration of Uber's policy being a contingency, I'd say the blade will fall squarely on the driver's neck. Just my .02 observation


----------



## elelegido

UberMensch3000 said:


> You seem confused about insurance terminology as you keep using "liability", so here goes


No, I was just responding specifically to your mention of liability. Again, specifically this one:


UberMensch3000 said:


> Typically, a liability policy is also provided by the contractor themselves with a very few exceptions


Did you forget you wrote that? Looks like you had a blast in the 60's! Far out, man!

Once more, and once again do try to keep up, we are _not_ talking about liability here. I'll refer you back to my earlier post. Maybe your issue is reading comprehension. Have another read:


> This thread is not about liability cover provided by drivers for damage they cause; it is about damage caused to drivers' vehicles by pax.


So, to be clear, the issue here absolutely, definitely, positively is _not_ liability, lol.


----------



## elelegido

UberMensch3000 said:


> Many don't realize that IF a pax gets ( or claims to have gotten ) injured in or on your vehicle and that can be construed to be in any way due to negligence on your behalf, that million-dollar policy is more than likely going to be unenforceable.


That's a different matter entirely. That is a separate matter concerning Uber's liability to injured pax. For a start, your terminology is wrong. Insurance policies cannot be "enforceable" or "unenforceable". This is because insurance policies are not laws or regulations. It looks like you are trying to say that you believe that if a driver is found to be negligent and injures a pax then James River could legitimately decide not to pay the claim. I see no basis for this assertion. The Coverage section of the James River policy states:

_"We will pay all sums an 'insured' legally must pay as damages because of 'bodily injury' or 'property damage' to which this insurance applies caused by an 'accident' and resulting from the ownership, maintenance or use of a covered 'auto'"
_
The driver is James River's 'insured' and the policy confirms that it will pay out all sums that must be paid to an injured third party. Your notion that James River could claim that its policy would _not_ pay out because its insured driver was negligent it, of course, ridiculous. Negligence on the part of the insured would only add to the strength of the injured party's claim against the insurance company.


> I'd say the blade will fall squarely on the driver's neck.


You're stating the obvious here. If a driver causes injury because of negligence then of course that driver may be charged by the DA as well as face a separate civil suit for damages from the victim. Neither of these possibilities is related to James River's insurance policy.


----------



## UberMensch3000

elelegido said:


> That's a different matter entirely. That is a separate matter concerning Uber's liability to injured pax. For a start, your terminology is wrong. Insurance policies cannot be "enforceable" or "unenforceable". This is because insurance policies are not laws or regulations. It looks like you are trying to say that you believe that if a driver is found to be negligent and injures a pax then James River could legitimately decide not to pay the claim. I see no basis for this assertion. The Coverage section of the James River policy states:
> 
> _"We will pay all sums an 'insured' legally must pay as damages because of 'bodily injury' or 'property damage' to which this insurance applies caused by an 'accident' and resulting from the ownership, maintenance or use of a covered 'auto'"
> _
> The driver is James River's 'insured' and the policy confirms that it will pay out all sums that must be paid to an injured third party. Your notion that James River could claim that its policy would _not_ pay out because its insured driver was negligent it, of course, ridiculous. Negligence on the part of the insured would only add to the strength of the injured party's claim against the insurance company.
> You're stating the obvious here. If a driver causes injury because of negligence then of course that driver may be charged by the DA as well as face a separate civil suit for damages from the victim. Neither of these possibilities is related to James River's insurance policy.


Once again for the cheap seats; My comments were initially made within the context of the following statement as can be seen clearly above...
"If Uber wants, it can involve its insurer James River, if not then they pay with their own money. But if they send us a pax who damages the vehicle, they pay one way or the other; end of story."
Where he/she is obviously referring to that liability policy we keep returning to. That and the fact that "unenforceable" is used regarding a great many aspects of insurance contracting. But I'm sure you know this. Now, to further illustrate my initial point, tell me this; What do you think will happen if a driver allows a pax to load a small child sans childseat and the worst possible scenario unfolds ? You see, I'm not talking about an accident caused by the driver. I'm taking about injuries and damages tied specifically to willful negligence


----------



## elelegido

UberMensch3000 said:


> Once again for the cheap seats; My comments were initially made within the context of the following statement as can be seen clearly above...
> "If Uber wants, it can involve its insurer James River, if not then they pay with their own money. But if they send us a pax who damages the vehicle, they pay one way or the other; end of story."
> Where he/she is obviously referring to that liability policy we keep returning to. That and the fact that "unenforceable" is used regarding a great many aspects of insurance contracting. But I'm sure you know this. Now, to further illustrate my initial point, tell me this; What do you think will happen if a driver allows a pax to load a small child sans childseat and the worst possible scenario unfolds ? You see, I'm not talking about an accident caused by the driver. I'm taking about injuries and damages tied specifically to willful negligence


^As usual from you, more switchbacks and U turns here than a rattlesnake tripping out on acid^.


----------



## salo15

BryanxOakley said:


> On May 6, 2016 roughly around 1am, I received a ping to pick up a rider. To my surprise, despite requesting a ride for 1 person, there were 4 very large(350+ individuals), attempting to cram into my 2015 Ford Focus. They were all drunk and celebrating Cinco de Mayo in the most American way possible. One of them fell into my car, trying to break her fall with her keys and purse in hand and damaged my vehicle. I immediately contacted Uber and have been going back and forth with them regarding this matter and have sent pictures and statements and even proof of having insurance on the vehicle(Which does not make any sense due to the fact that it is a requirement to drive for Uber). Yesterday, I receive a phone call from James River Insurance Company and I figure that it's Uber's insurance reaching out to me but due to being at work and not answering my personal phone on company time, I let it go to voicemail. Just moments ago, they returned my call. It turns out that it's my insurance company calling me because Uber turned my case over to them and I was told that should I want my vehicle to be repaired, I will have to pay for it out of pocket unless it reaches my deductible limit of $1000 and they will pay anything over that. However, should I move forward with having my insurance involved, it will cause my rates to go up because I was operating my vehicle at the time of the incident. Uber has refused to release any of the rider's information to my insurance company for them to look into the matter further and this has left me in a bind. I received three quotes to fix the damage with the prices ranging from $440 to $2000(The most expense being removal of all four car doors and my hatch door to make sure they are laser perfect to the touch). Here I am being stuck with footing the bill for damage that someone else caused to my car and not receiving any help from Uber who claims to be my partner. According to the internet, the word "partner" is defined as the following - a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits. Yet, I am not reaping profits of driving for Uber and they are not undertaking any of the risks. I am looking for others this has happened to in hopes of banding together and potentially filing a class action lawsuit. Please speak up if you have had a similar instance or experience. Thank you and I hope all is well with everyone.


 Hey this problem happens to me in Denver, Colorado, and a rider damage my car. for the past few weeks i been going back and forth with uber. Under Uber policy if a rider damages your, they're responsible for the damages to your. this week i receive a call from Uber insurance which is progressive insurance, and they told me I've to pay $2500 deductible for uber to fix my car. which is more than the damages and the progressive insurance told me, some of the damages to my car is my fault. this's how uber is scamming drivers when riders damager driver cars. ain't no way in hell i'll pay $2500 deductible to uber insurance to get my car fixed. for all uber drivers, get your own insurances and have a lawyer ready if something like this happen to you. I'm in the process to take legal action against uber and the rider.


----------

